# Advise on buying a electric bike



## tuggy (27 Jul 2017)

I am considering buying an electric bike for fun. I cycle to keep fit but have decided I need some fun now in life. I am in my 60 . Female and not muscle bond , but would like to be able to put the bike in the back of my 4x4 to explore different areas . As I do my other bike . I also like taking in the odd byway on my travels. My problem is I need the lightest bike available with front shock absorbers. So far the best one I have found is the volt coming in at 20 kg. I struggled to get this in my car so would prefer a lighter one. Is there any out there please.


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Jul 2017)

Ask the question on Pedalecs.com as well.

http://www.pedelecs.co.uk/


----------



## tuggy (27 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4896951, member: 259"]The lightest one I've seen is the Whyte Clifton, but it's still not light. Might be worth a look[/QUOTE]
I have just looked at this one and it comes in at 17.5 kg. but I don't think it has shocks which I would really like for byways.


----------



## sight-pin (27 Jul 2017)

The problem in finding a light e bike is your looking at around 6-7 kilo for just the motor +battery.


----------



## Topfmine (27 Jul 2017)

Rather than have shocks get a bike with fat tiers, this will reduce weight as shocks add to weight.


----------



## Cycleops (28 Jul 2017)

I can testify to that @Topfmine . I have fat electric specific tyres on my non electric bike and they're comfy.

If you want what will probably be the best electric bike wait for the Brompton. Its just about time land by all accounts. Its been a long time coming but they do tend to want to get things right. It should be light.


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Jul 2017)

tuggy said:


> I am considering buying an electric bike for fun. I cycle to keep fit but have decided I need some fun now in life. I am in my 60 . Female and not muscle bond , but would like to be able to put the bike in the back of my 4x4 to explore different areas . As I do my other bike . I also like taking in the odd byway on my travels. My problem is I need the lightest bike available with front shock absorbers. So far the best one I have found is the volt coming in at 20 kg. I struggled to get this in my car so would prefer a lighter one. Is there any out there please.



All ebikes are comparatively heavy, but you may be able to save a kilo or two over the Volt - only you will know if that would make a difference.

The budget option could be a GTech bike, they have no gears, a small battery, and smallish motor which makes them among the lightest of ebikes.

Downside is the motor is not particularly pokey, and the range is shorter than ebikes with a bigger battery.

The money-no-object solution would be one of the few ebikes that have a carbon frame, from about £5K upwards.

They have a decent sized battery and, in ebike terms, powerful motor.

Weight around 17kg.

Removing the battery for car loading would reduce that by 2-3kg.

http://www.gtech.co.uk/ebike.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIzJTrremr1QIVTS0ZCh3i4wDcEAAYASAAEgL0Q_D_BwE

https://www.e-bikeshop.co.uk/Electric-Bikes-UK-Dealer/Moustache-Samedi-Trail-Limited-2017


----------



## Topfmine (28 Jul 2017)

The big question to ask apart from weight factor is how much will it cost to replace my battery when the power pack eventually dies a few years time or should I say less than 2 years. Are you held to ransom by a bike manufacturer who will charge you the price of a battery not that far out from the total cost of the bike when new, bearing in mind the bikes depreciation value or if the model or company will be still around in a few years time, can you replace batteries in your power pack with run of the mill cells and will the controller on the bike be universal with different amps of the same voltage. I am trying sort out changing from lead seal acid to lithium scratching my head, will future bikes be adaptable from changing to lifepo4 to the next generation, otherwise it's a trashed £1000-2000 bike in the bin because of a battery issue. That's why I think the future of E bike should form to a standard on the battery side with an adaptable electric system.


----------



## dodgy (28 Jul 2017)

Those issues mentioned by @Topmine is what's stopping me from investing in a premium ebike for commuting. You just know the battery won't be available at your local bike shop.


----------



## keithmac (28 Jul 2017)

I've done over 1000 miles on this, 16kg with no issues. Battery is £300 iirc?.

Carbon belt means virtually no maintenance.

They do a dropped/ step through frame as well.


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Jul 2017)

Topfmine said:


> The big question to ask apart from weight factor is how much will it cost to replace my battery when the power pack eventually dies a few years time or should I say less than 2 years. Are you held to ransom by a bike manufacturer who will charge you the price of a battery not that far out from the total cost of the bike when new, bearing in mind the bikes depreciation value or if the model or company will be still around in a few years time, can you replace batteries in your power pack with run of the mill cells and will the controller on the bike be universal with different amps of the same voltage. I am trying sort out changing from lead seal acid to lithium scratching my head, will future bikes be adaptable from changing to lifepo4 to the next generation, otherwise it's a trashed £1000-2000 bike in the bin because of a battery issue. That's why I think the future of E bike should form to a standard on the battery side with an adaptable electric system.



Battery life seems to vary.

My oldest Bosch battery is five years old, and is still performing as new as far as I can tell.

Inevitably, its performance will decline at some point.

Replacement cost is high, about £600.

Some Chinese batteries are half that, but from what I can gather they can lose significant capacity after two or three years.


----------



## sight-pin (28 Jul 2017)

Looks like GTech also do the GTech eSent Mounting bike, but even that is coming up at 19kg.
http://www.gtech.co.uk/gtech-escent-mountain-ebike.html


----------



## tuggy (29 Jul 2017)

Thank you all for your help. I have looked up all suggested alternatives. But without spending 5k l still think the volt alpine is the best . Lightest and with shocks. I will look into the options of fatter tyres though as suggested. The other way of looking at it is to find an easier way of loading. I was thinking of a ramp. Or a bike rack on the tow bar. Any suggestions.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Jul 2017)

I believe one of the Thule towbar racks has a ramp for easy loading of heavy/electric bikes.

Next point to be aware of is it seems electric bikes do not travel well in bad weather in the vortex which forms at the rear of a car with a bike on a rack.

I suspect problems occur hammering down the motorway for hour after hour in heavy rain.

Moderate speeds through a few rain showers shouldn't damage the bike.


----------



## jefmcg (29 Jul 2017)

tuggy said:


> I was thinking of a ramp.


https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/h7b/BLACK-Black-Aluminium-Folding-Motorcycle-Loading-Ramp/B001T87SYI


----------



## MarkF (30 Jul 2017)

jefmcg said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/h7b/BLACK-Black-Aluminium-Folding-Motorcycle-Loading-Ramp/B001T87SYI
> 
> View attachment 364909


Folds down small and halves the cost.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/ROSEWOOD-02446-Folding-Travel-Ramp/dp/B00G3BTU10


----------



## jefmcg (30 Jul 2017)

MarkF said:


> Folds down small and halves the cost.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/ROSEWOOD-02446-Folding-Travel-Ramp/dp/B00G3BTU10


Absolutely cool. I'm way outside my domain here, I knew I hadn't found the best option.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2017)

tuggy said:


> Thank you all for your help. I have looked up all suggested alternatives. But without spending 5k l still think the volt alpine is the best . Lightest and with shocks. I will look into the options of fatter tyres though as suggested. The other way of looking at it is to find an easier way of loading. I was thinking of a ramp. Or a bike rack on the tow bar. Any suggestions.




If you want a ramp, you can always look on Amazon for dog ramps. Plastic, lightweight and easy to use, and they can be stowed alongside the bike. I have one that i can use. And they are reasonably priced as well.


----------



## jefmcg (30 Jul 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> If you want a ramp, you can always look on Amazon for dog ramps. Plastic, lightweight and easy to use, and they can be stowed alongside the bike. I have one that i can use. And they are reasonably priced as well.


That's a TMN to @MarkF.


----------



## KnackeredBike (31 Jul 2017)

Perhaps an obvious solution but could you not just explore the area around you instead, and negate the need for a car?

IMO it is just as fun exploring well worn paths as new ones. But for adventure there is a feature in Strava where you have to travel in one grid square in the map around you and can build up squares into a bigger and bigger area as you go. Probably not a great explanation but I know some on here really enjoy it.

Plus if you are exploring byways you will inevitably get muddy and wet at some stage. If you are driving you then have to have to transport a muddy and wet you and your bike back home.

The final solution would be just to get a low geared bike instead. There is no real need to rush in the countryside, I have only ever used eBikes on the road but even there if you apply power on a slippy surface, especially on corners, there is the risk that the rear wheel will slip and the bike go from underneath you. You tend to have more of a feeling for when you are starting to slip through pedals. I came off a couple of times because of this.


----------



## Dayvo (31 Jul 2017)

I wouldn't bother, otherwise you'll have to go charging around.


----------

